# Happy news for us!!!



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

that's fantastic XM!!!










e


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Sending love to you and yours, Mama!!!

Congratulations and jubilation,

AlsoSarah


----------



## juicylucy (May 20, 2002)

oh gosh, how wonderful for you. I have followed your story- you deserve this.


----------



## totum00 (Aug 22, 2002)

Yay! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

Yea!








Wahoo!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

XM - you're so amazing! I couldn't be happier for anyone. Pregnancy after a loss is a long, road. So please, feel free to keep leaning on us.

Please take care of youself and know I'm thinking of you and your tiny miricle!

Sending love and gentle thoughts!


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

I had my fingers crossed for you. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

WOW Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

Ohhhhhh, I am so excited for you! What wonderful joyful news. Sending you and your babe thoughts of love and a healthy pregnancy!

Take Care~

Lisa


----------



## darlindeliasmom (Nov 19, 2001)

happy for you. That's one lucky baby!


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations! That's great to hear.


----------



## mtn. mama (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! Lots of love to you and your belly bean!










































mtn.mama


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Congrats!!! I am so thrilled for you!!


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

Congratulations
















I've followed your story, cried about it, though I did it lurking. I'm sooooo happy for you. This baby has chosen a wonderful mama


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

That made my day--and I'm sure it is making yours, too. All the best to you--happy and healthy 9 months dear!!!


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

Oh how wonderful!!

Much health and happiness.

love,
peggy


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

I was thinking about people "moving" from forum to forum. I'm in the process of moving from Toddler years to Childhood now that dd is 3.

But the happiest transition must be the one you're going to make, XM, from P & B Loss to Pregnancy!


----------



## Heather2 (Apr 18, 2002)

Congratulations! I haven't really posted here much, but I have followed your story. You seem to be such a strong woman and seem to have so much love to offer a little baby. I hope that you have a great pregnancy. Your sweet little Xiola gets to be a big sister now! I am sure she will be watching from above keeping you and her little brother or sister safe.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm so thrilled for you! You are such a strong lady. I asmire you and your courage. Take care of your self!


----------



## Desert Jen (Aug 13, 2002)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you. You give so much wisdom and comfort to this group. I'll be thinking good thoughts for you!

Jen


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

i too have followed you story - a great big congrats to you and your dh!


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

Congratulations, XM! I usually read all your posts and I was so happy to read this one today!


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

Me too, me too! I'm a Xiola's Mom fan!!!
I'm so happy for you, Cuddos to you and your family.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

.


----------



## lamplighter (Nov 20, 2001)

YAHOOOOO!!!!!!!!

many blessings,

Beth


----------

